# What is a good all around bow?



## HighBow (Dec 28, 2003)

I would first suggest you look at all the information on these bows at www.huntersfriend.com
then you must decide what fits you. I shoot Bowtech but have shot about every brand out there at one time or another. Just about every company makes a good product these days but look at your top four companies for warranty, dependable, customer service. 
Then if want something for hunting and 3-d , look at a something in camo colors first, hunting sights and the whisker biscuit as a good dependable rest for both purposes. Just my opinion and suggestions.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

I suggest Pearson/Mcpherson ........


it depend on what specs of a bow you are looking for......


if you like a shorter bow I reccomend the mcpherson EDGE and Pearson Dagger..


If your looking for a little longer bow I suggest a Mcpherson Bishop.....In my opinion this is one of the best bows on the market.......


heres a pic of the Bishop.....


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*Hoyt's*

I'm a Hoyt man :smile: I have 3 bows, 2 set up for hunting, and 1 for spot,and 3-d. The hunting bows a Vipertec/Razortec are short ATA, but are real arrow burners  I also have a Ultratec which is alittle longer ATA by about 2'', all are great shooters, but if you plan to hunt and 3-d, get a camo one, my Ultratec creaks because the limbs are finished in a hig gloss finish, there is a fix,but it's my 3-d bow, I don't care if it creaks alittle bit. But my other 2 bows are quite, and deadly fast, and forgiving.
Oh ya, Mathews makes a good bow also!!!!


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Check out the Bowtech Patriot single cam. I had one before I got my Patriot Dually and it is one fine bow! Easy to tune, smooth shooting and fast! one of the best all around bows out there IMO.


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

Most all bows I see are great bows, however, they are great for the people they fit. I shoot Hoyt Protec. However, the =Hoyt Ultratec would not help me much since I do not like the difference in riser design and hand grip

My point is; It all depends on what kind of bow "fits you". Almost all the companies make great bows but you will need to find one that meets your needs. If you post some technical data like DL, poundage, past experience price range ect then you might can get more detailed info and something to go on.

For instance. A archer may like a Mathews. They shoot really well with it. However, you find out he had monkey arms at 31" draw and shot it at 65 pounds. :teeth: If you were a 28" draw and only wanted to shoot at 60 pounds then you might not think as much of bow ande get some different results. (example only) It could work the other way as well. I hate to say it but try them all. I know it Su__s but you won't regret it. Good luck.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

You have to make that decision; however, at present, the Mathews Switchback probably has the best reputation as an ALL-AROUND bow. It is winning in all archery venues/disciplines and is a real gem. A couple of FITA world records have come with the SB this year and yet it makes a perfect hunting stick or 3D bow as well. I can use mine for field, target, hunting, or FITA events with full confidence that it will maximize my scores at my skill level.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

> i know your all gonna say go shoot em at the shop


yep.


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

A bow that would be great for any type of shooting would be the Edge...and the Bishop...both bows are from McPherson. You can get more info at www.mcphersonarchery.com Try the McPherson lineup and you'll find a great value.


----------



## BUSH in 04 (Oct 8, 2004)

best all around bow - hoyt ultratec great speed, quiet, very accurate
great for hunting, target, 3-D. the ultratec will shoot faster than adverstised, unlike other companys

josh


----------



## hitech (Jan 21, 2004)

*Great Bow*

I shoot a couple of Matthews and others but just got a new Browning Illusion. For about $620. this bow is going to be hard to beat. It is a adjustable from 27 to 30 inch draw by changing an allen screw. I got a 60 lb model and it shoots my Gold Tip arrows at 292fps with a 30 inch draw. The bow is quiet, has 65 and 80 percent letoff. There is no hand shock and the thing is accurate. I got a first place in the 3-D shoot my first time out! I know bows and this one is a winner. The bow weighs in ar 4 pounds so it is heavy enough for target and 3-D yet light enough to hunt with. The large Trance Cams are a joy and the slab grips feel great. Well worth a look. 
Good luck, hightech :shade:


----------



## deerhtr5 (Aug 2, 2005)

my draw is 28 and right now i am shooting 54 lbs pull but before season intend on putting it up to 60. anyone have opinions on the hoyt vtec? would it be alright for 3-d?


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Amen Hitech*

I have to agree with Hitech. That Illusion has done nothing but impress me! It retails in the mid $600 range. Everything Hitech says is true. Smooth, quiet, forgiving, and fast. A buddy of mine shot mine the other day, and said "Wow, did it go off? I didn't feel a thing!"

If that price tag is a bit steep, look at the F5 Tornado, Also by Browning. It has the simililar parallel limb design as the Illusion. It is also a good shooting quiet, smooth bow. I call it the sleeper of the Browning line. $ for $ the all around best hunting bow for the $$$. It retails for about half of what the Illusion goes for. (about $330)

If you're not affraid to spend the $$ go w/ the Illusion. If you want to save a bit, look at that F5.

Good luck.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

*v tec...*

I have owned several Hoyt Ultratecs and the V Tec has got the same exact riser. It just has shorter limbs. It would be a fine choice for 3D or hunting. So would the Ultratec. I don't believe that you could make a better choice than those. 
Greg


----------



## Smooth Shot (Apr 20, 2005)

Im not gonna blow any smoke up your rear end. Everyone seems to have a good bow. Do yourself a favor and shoot a Whisper Creek Innovator, fast quiet and forgiveing. Plus the company stands behind its product. Good luck with what ever you decide. :thumbs_up


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

BUSH in 04 said:


> best all around bow - hoyt ultratec great speed, quiet, very accurate
> great for hunting, target, 3-D. the ultratec will shoot faster than adverstised, unlike other companys
> 
> josh



I agree... that ultratec is the best "all-around" bow...


----------



## hitech (Jan 21, 2004)

*Browning enters the game with a serious bow*

There is no one best all around bow for everyone and that is what makes it fun, going to pro shops and trying out new gear. I am a Hoyt Fan, Matthews fan and others, there are a lot of good bows in todays market.
BROWNING introduced the ILLUSION bow late this year. I fell in love a bow for the first time in a while. The ILLUSION is a serious bow that is going to get some notice as a hunting bow as well as a tournament bow. 
One size fits most with this new bow, The draw ranges from 27 to 30 inches and from 65 to 80 percent letoff, all without a press!! A simple alllen wrench does it all in seconds. At 4 pounds it feels great in my hand and there is no hand shock, 
The ILLUSION is very quiet and fun to shoot. I am shooting 60 lbs with a 30 inch draw and getting 292 with my Gold Tip 3-D Pro Ultralites. 
Best bows? Take a look at the Illusion, prepare to be impressed, just may be one of the better all around bows for 2005. 

What ever you choose, play nice, have fun, shoot often.


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

best all around bow by far is the hoyt ultratec


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

M E R L I N. Remember that name. If you can find one, try one, before you buy anything. (You'll thank me later.  )


----------



## 10 point (Mar 5, 2005)

*switchback*

I agree with all of you you need to shoot them all or you can go with the best and buy a mathews I have had two of them an lx and a switchback the both made great 3d bows and killed deer with the lx havent got the switchback out in the woods yet but it rocks the 3d course and it is by fare the sweetist shooting all around bow out there.

Josh 

Mathews switchback 20 70#
Trophy ridge dropzone 
copper john deadnuts 
scott shark 
Easton axis


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

*mathews man all the way*

i started a couple years ago with a mathews ultra 2 wich i wouldnt recomend if you cant hold the bow still so then i went to another mathews which is the legacy and i will go with the switchback or what they come out with but i have shot the switchback and one word describes it awesome 

mathews legacy 65lb 28 half draw 
cobra sidewinder sights and cobra drop away rest 
alpine archery 3 arrow quiver


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

BUSH in 04 said:


> best all around bow - hoyt ultratec great speed, quiet, very accurate
> great for hunting, target, 3-D. the ultratec will shoot faster than adverstised, unlike other companys
> 
> josh


I second that. :thumbs_up


----------



## lterry (Oct 11, 2003)

I agree, the bow that fits you will be the best bow for you. Do your research on all the manufactures.. then decide for yourself.

here are a couple that haven't been mentioned in this thread:

http://www.stormarchery.com

and 

http://www.newberrybows.com

You can check out their tech forums at http://www.archerysite.net/smf

Storm has slow motion video featuring the Elite and the E-37 

I am sure you will find the right bow for you. :wink:


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

*Go to a local shoot and see what the locals shoot*

Then find out what pro shop they patronize. Most of the companies make great bows but if you are just starting it helps go along with thier favorites until you can work on your own equiptment. If you want any real help I suggest staying away from the box stores unless they have a core of employees that shoot often and will invite you along. This will be the fastest way to learn all you can. You can jump out of the main-stream and shoot one of the "lesser known" bows to stand out in the crowd if you want after you catch up to the masses. That being said it is really tough to beat the Ultratec, Switchback, or LX for true "do everything" and "do it well bows". Your local shop will have one or both of these and there are many guys that can easily tune, trouble-shoot, etc.

If you want to jump right in with both feet and not follow everyone else, by all means call Pinwheel and get a Merlin on the way. It's kinda cool to have everyone wanting to look at your bow---especially after you beat thier scores! :shade:


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

One of the best "all round" bows I have shot is the Hoyt Ultratec - it's lightweight, quick, forgiving and easy to shoot .... and the slightly shorter (but same riser) Xtec/Vtec is worth a look as well !!


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

If you do not go and at least shoot and feel a Switchback you are doing an injustice to yourself. I have shot Xtec's, Vtec's, Ultratec's, and just about every other Hoyt, Bowtech, PSE, AR, Browning, and alot of others and in my opinion and alot of other people's as you will notice, nothing comes close to a Switchback in smoothness, and that is were it counts. I do have to say the Browning Illusion is a nice bow, but I have never been a fan of a company that has there top bow produced by another company. jmho.


----------



## 3DAggie (Oct 24, 2004)

*Give Hoyt a try*

Ultratec is great, however the new Vtec is awesome also. Blazing speed, quiet, smooth and forgiving. You can't go wrong with either of them.


----------



## raybender (Aug 23, 2005)

*I recommend the Illusion as well*

I just bought a 60# Browning Illusion. I am recuperating from rotator cuff shoulder surgery and could no longer pull my 70# PSE "Beast". The Illusion can be adjusted from 45-60 pounds, which is helping with my shoulder rehab.

I tried a Martin Cougar III, AR-31 and Hoyt V-Tec . The Illusion was smoother and easy to draw even at the same draw weight. When adjusted to the same draw length and weight as the Cougar, the Illusion was 15 fps faster. I did not have a chance to measure the speed of the AR-31 or Hoyt.

With the Illusion, I am shooting the tightest groups I have ever shot. The bow was also the easiest I have ever tuned. After 10 minutes, I had it sighted in and shooting less than 3" groups at 30 yards. Even though the axle length on the Illusion is approximately 3" shorter than the Beast, I feel the Illusion is more forgiving. The arrows just seem to go where I aim. 
Stock it is a very quiet bow. It does not move in your hand. 

Raybender

Browning Illusion
NAP 3000 rest
Timberline Archery Sight
Timberline No-Peep


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*don't forget about the little guys*

Don't forget to give the ROSS line a try. Go ahead and shoot those others and then shoot the Ross and then tell yourself you can't live without it. The CR334 is a great all around bow.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

I have shot all mainstream companys ...even some that arent so mainstream ... and you anserd yer own question ...try as much as you can,

Personally I shoot Hoyt ... the Ultra Tec is a good bow ... I prefer my Super Tec over it however ...smaller and faster however Hoyt no longer makes it ... the Turbo Tec is identical specs ...just with a differant Riser design ...

I do have a friend that orderd the Ultra tec with Spiral Cams and 3000 limbs ... If his draw lenth wasnt 31" I would shoot it and probally like it.


----------



## randyb (Jan 22, 2004)

*Whisper Creek*

I agree with Smooth Shot. The Innovator is smooth, fast, quiet, and easy on the pocket book. 

Go to the local shop and try bows out. No matter what anyone says, go with what fits you the best. It is no fun to shoot a bow that does not fit and you have to keep struggling because you have a bow everyone else has. 

Randy


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

I would say the switchback will do the trick but by all means you must try any bow before you buy it and shoot as many as you can, do you like longer ot shorter ATA?, what kind of speed are you wanting? and money important what can you pocketbook take? there are lots of real good bows out there in fact one of the best in my opinion, is the martin phantom 2, afforable, great for 3d or hunting, and indoors even, very nice bow without tons of cash


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Here is my .02

I think the brand is less important than the bow specs. Most bow manufactures put out a quality product. If you are going to use your bow for both 3D and Hunting, I would suggest staying away from a extremely short Axel to Axel length. Others might disagree, but I would stick with a length somewhere between 34 and 37 inches. 

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

I would get an LX, they are awesome and you can get them for pretty cheap. I bought one one on ebay. It was the rootbeer color and it was hardley used. It had a winners choice string and a TT and it was only $390.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Boonie_Hunter said:


> I would get an LX, they are awesome and you can get them for pretty cheap. I bought one one on ebay. It was the rootbeer color and it was hardley used. It had a winners choice string and a TT and it was only $390.


I just picked one up for $420. I agree, it is a good bow.


----------



## MerlinMax3000 (Dec 7, 2004)

Try a Merlin went to ATA show last year, shot everything & nothing comes close to a Merlin, NOTHING :wink:


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

whatever you are comfortable with.saw an old man put 6 arrows in a 3 inch
circle with a old bear whitetail @45 yards.he then said i don't see how you young guys shoot those bows with all that "junk" on them.don't get caught up in the name game they all can and will shoot good if properally tuned.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I love to shoot! I have TWO Darton Tundra's I like them soooo much. It is truly an enjoyable bow to shoot. I have won more 3D shoots with it this year than ever before.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

hoyt ultratec/vtec

mathews lx/switchback

darton tundra

bowtech old glory

pse mach pro

martin slayr

i look for more than just a name, even though i shoot hoyt,lol.

mainly for a beginner or for somebody wanting to upgrade into a higher class piece of machinery, i try to stay in a range of brace heigth of 6.75" to 8" and a axle to axle of 35" to 38". anything IMO in those parameters not only shoot great they also will fit everyone's face with the proper string angle.


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

I would have to say Ultratec. Unless you like the single cams. Then I would DEFINATELY get the LX. Both are great bows and you can't go wrong with either. Good luck with which ever you choose.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 19, 2004)

these posts are kinda pointless. You know everyone's gonna tell you to shoot what they shoot. and you'll get alot of Mathews and Hoyts. Oh well, here's my suggestion. 
I suggest a G2. Great speed, silence, and it's lightweight. In the words of Escalade Sports: "In archery chat rooms and around hunting campfires, the Fred Bear-built Buckmasters G2 is described as a revered workhorse delivering the goods shot after shot, year after year. Take it from 100,000 serious bowhunters who already own and shoot a Buckmasters, the G2 series is all about performance and perfection".
As far as I'm concered, Bear/Jennings has been around for a long time, and they know how to make a good bow. Also, the G2's backed by a lifetime warranty against manufacturing defects. Since these bows are about 5 years old know, you should be able to pick up a used one cheap. I got mine here on AT for 150.


----------



## deadonat100yard (Aug 7, 2005)

*good bow*

i HIGHLY reccommend a mathews switchback. it is sooooo easy to shoot and i mean accurate. it is worth EVERY penny!


----------



## Hoyt Mania (Sep 3, 2003)

I shoot a Hoyt Protec both for hunting and 3-D. I has an exceptional brace height at 8 1/8" and is very forgiving. With my hunting set up shooting a 490 grain arrow with 29 1/2" draw length and 68 lbs. I'm getting 260 fps. In my 3-D set up shooting a 340 grain arrow at 60 lbs. I'm getting 284 fps. The axle to axle length is 37 1/2". Just in case you are wondering I do hunt form a tree stand with it and do quite well with it. Hope this helps.
Not to mention it has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Dreamer said:


> As far as I'm concered, Bear/Jennings has been around for a long time, and they know how to make a good bow. Also, the G2's backed by a lifetime warranty against manufacturing defects. Since these bows are about 5 years old know, you should be able to pick up a used one cheap. I got mine here on AT for 150.


You make it sound like Bear/Jennings has remained the same company for all those years. The truth is that they have changed hands several times, just recently being picked up by Escalade Sports. 

I'm certainly not saying that Bear makes a bad product, but I wouldn't put them in the category of a Hoyt, Mathews, BT, or Martin.

Let me rephrase that... I believe that Bear/Jennings makes a quality bow at a reasonable price, but I would like to see more stability out of the company. I hope that Escalade can do it for them.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Everyone is just going to list their favorite brands. 

Shoot as many bows as you can and decide for yourself.


----------



## rossarcher34 (Aug 23, 2005)

*cr334*

if you try the Ross CR334 you will love it. a tried the switchback and the ross and liked the ross a lot better, it is also as fast as the switchback. My ross at 60lbs at 28" draw and 315 grain arrow is firing at 282. So if you get the chance try it. -philip cook


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

in my opinion the self bow is great for all year shooting, but thats just me.


----------



## 10RINGR (Jan 26, 2005)

I would highly recomend the Mathews SWITCHBACK for a do everything bow. This bow is a real shooter and its super smooth. I have shot my best scores ever shooting this bow. Good Luck, Oh Hoyt makes a good bow too, but I prefer Mathews! :tongue:


----------



## switchbackboy06 (Sep 1, 2005)

*switchback*

i would most deff check out mathews or any single cam bow out there before i even shot a hoyt... the switchback will be hard to out shoot i got 3rd place in my VERY first tournament with it and i only had it for a day and a half but it turned heads and impressed me ALOTT altho i havent got it in the woods yet i am certain it will do the job for you!!!


----------



## antihippie101 (Sep 7, 2005)

*fred bear*

a fred bear reaper
a good trouble free bow it is very cheap too

its a single cam 65% let off
shoots fast and quiet


or jennings makes good bows
does any body disagree

peace n out mi bro's


----------

